# خطوط نقل القدرة و مقدمة عن الهوائيات



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 أبريل 2010)

*خطوط نقل القدرة**
ما هو خط نقل القدرة؟**
خط نقل** القدرة هو الوسيلة التى تنتقل بها الطاقة من مصدر أو مولد أو منبع إلى مستقبل و ستعجب لو علمت أن ما** يقال على خط نقل الطاقة الكهربية يقال على الصوت كصوت و يقال على مكبرات الصوت وغيرها و يقال على الهوائيات وحتى فى** الميكانيكا – فقط اختلفت المسميات.**
الكهرباء بأنواعها فيها كابل الكهرباء هو الوسط - الحمل هو** المستقبل – المعاوقة هى سمة الخط من حث وسعة**
الاتصالات كابل الاتصالات هو الوسط** - الجهاز أو الهوائى هو المستقبل – المعاوقة هى سمة الخط من حث وسعة**
الصوت** الهواء الوسط - الجهاز أو الأذن هو المستقبل – المعاوقة للهواء هى سمة الخط من حث** وسعة متمثلة فى كتلة الهواء مع قابليته للإنضغاط و معروف أن سرعة الهواء و مدى** انتشاره فى الضباب مختلف عن الجو الصحو وفى الحر عنه فى البرد.**
وفى الميكانيكا** تقدم الاهتزازات عبر الزنبركات و الكتل يخضع لنفس القواعد**
إذن خط نقل القدرة** يمكن تمثيله ببساطة بسلكين متوازيين يمتدان من المصدر إلى ما لا نهاية**
لا فائدة** ترجى من خط يذهب إلى حيث لا أحد يستطيع**
إذن:**
لفهم أداء خط نقل القدرة سنرى** ماذا يمثل كل وحدة أطوال (متر مثلا) و نكرر هذا عدد من المرات لنشبه خط نقل** القدرة.**
كل متر هو جزء من ملف كبير و أيضا بين السلكين هناك سعة أى مكثف صغير** فيمكن تشبيهه هكذا**






أى أن الكابل الطويل سيصبح عدد كبير من هذه المقاطع هكذا*
*




 فعند توصيل التيار سيبدأ التيار فى بناء المجال فى** الملف الأول و عنده سيشحن المكثف الأول و عند شحن المكثف سيبدأ فى بناء المجال** للملف فى المقطع الثانى وهكذا أى أن هناك وقت يمضى لكى تنتقل القدرة عبر هذا الخط** من مقطع للتالى – الموضوع مشابه لدوائر الرنين.**
مهلا لم نتحدث عن جودة الخط أو** كفاءته أو احسن الظروف لنقل القدرة.**
أسهل الطرق أن نبدأ بقانون أوم و بطارية** ومقاومة هكذا.*

*




 
لا يوجد شئ مثالى أى أن البطارية كمصدر جهد سيكون** لها مقاومة ذاتية تسمى المقاومة الداخلية والمسماة** Rb1 وهى قيمة ثابتة لا تتغير وهى** من خواص البطارية و المفروض أنها ستعطى طاقة للحمل المسمى** R1
من قانون أوم سنجد** أن التيار المار = جهد البطارية مقسوما على مجموع المقاومتين**
الطاقة المعطاة** للحمل** R1 تساوى مربع التيار مضروبا فى قيمة المقاومة** R1*
*أو الجهد عليه × التيار المار فيه**
الآن - إما توجد تفاضل** هذه المعادلة الطاقة بالنسبة للمقاومة وتساويه بالصفر أو ترسم شكلا يبين قيمة هذه** القدرة وتغيرها بتغير قيمتها ستجد النتيجة البسيطة العجيبة التالية**
بزيادة** المقاومة** R1 من صفر إلى قيمة عالية جدا (مالا نهاية)** 
يزداد الجهد عليها من صفر** إلى قيمة جهد البطارية** = BT1 
بينما يقل التيار من قيمة أولية (أعلى قٌيمة)** تساوى** BT1 مقسوما على** Rb1 و حتى يصل للصفر عندما** R1 تساوى ما لا نهاية**
و الطاقة =** حاصل ضرب الجهد × التيار** 
 تبدأ بالقيمة صفر حيث **R1 = صفر والجهد عليها = صفر *
*إلى صفر حيث **R1  تساوى مالا نهاية و التيار = صفر و الطاقة = صفر تيار × قيمة الجهد = صفر*
*
أى تبدأ بصفر** وتزداد لقيمة ما ثم تتناقص لصفر**
هذه القيمة ستجد أنها حينما** Rb1 = R1 
أى** عندما يكون الجهد على الحمل** R1 يساوى نصف جهد البطارية المطلق (بدون** حمل)**
والطاقة تنقسم جزأين نصفها للحمل والنصف الآخر داخل البطارية**
لاحظ هذه** أعلى طاقة يتلقاها الحمل من المصدر**
طبعا سأتلقى ألف رد يقول كلامك يعنى أننى لو** عملت قصر على المصدر لن يحدث استهلاك للطاقة فى الحمل**
طبعا سأقول نعم طبقا** للمعادلة**
ستقول لو عملت قصر على مصدر الكهرباء بالمنزل سأحترق - كلامك غير** صحيح**
سأقول لا تنسى أن المصدر الذى تتكلم عنه (مصدر الكهرباء بالمنزل) مقاومته** Rb1 تساوى جزء من ألف جزء من أوم أو ربما أقل - و ربما السلك الذى تستخدمه هو** بالضبط جزء من ألف من أوم أو أقرب إليه وهو الحمل المثالى لكى يعطيك أقصى طاقة لهذا** قد يحترق المنزل بكاملة** 
المعادلة دائما صحيحة ولكن فهمنا لها قد يكون خاطئا -** خاصة عندما نجرى بعض الاختصارات والتقريب مثل افتراض مقاومة السلك = صفر و المقاومة** الداخلية للمنبع = صفر**

لو ربطنا هذا الجزء بالجزء السابق سنجد أنه للحصول** على أحسن كفاءة لنقل القدرة يجب أن نقسم العملية إلى قسمين**
الأول خاص بتسليم** المصدر الطاقة للخط**
الثانى بعد وقت التأخير وانتهاء الفقد فى كل الملفات** والمكثفات خاص بتسليم الطاقة من الخط للحمل**
و فى كل حالة يتساوى طرفى المعادلة** السابقة**
أى مقاومة المصدر الداخلية تساوى مقاومة الخط فى أولا**
و فى ثانيا** تتساوى مقاومة الخط مع مقاومة الحمل**
حسنا – مفهوم مقاومة المصدر لكن كيف نحسب** مقاومة الخط ؟ وكيف لا تتغير مع ازدياد طول الخط ؟**
هذا موضوع المقال القادم إن** شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

*فى الجزء السابق تحدثنا عن أن اكفأ وضع لنقل القدرة هو** أن تتساوى مقاومة الحمل مع مقاومة المصدر - و بصورة أعم أن تتساوى معاوقة الحمل مع** معاوقة مصدر الطاقة.**
الآن لنعد إلى خط نقل القدرة**
الخط المثالى هو تلك** المعاوقة التى وضعنا شروطها من قبل - بمعنى آخر الخط والحمل مساويان لمعاوقة المصدر** الداخلية.**
ربما من الأفضل أن نستخدم أرقام فهى اقرب للفهم من التعبيرات** الجامدة**
لنفترض أن المصدر له معاوقة داخلية قدرها 50 أوم وهى القيمة الأكثر** شيوعا و لنؤكد هنا أن القيمة ليست قانون و هناك العديد من المصادر ذات قيم** أخرى**
إذن الحمل + الخط = 50 أوم**
لو أردنا نقل الحمل لمكان ابعد إذن سيكون** الحال**
الحمل + الخط الأطول = 50 أوم و لو المكان ابعد**
الحمل + الخط الأكثر** بعدا = 50 أوم وهكذا**
وهذا يطرح سؤال هام جدا -- كيف؟**
كيف كلما زاد طول الخط** لا يضيف لمعاوقة الحمل شيئا؟ أليس على التوالى معه؟**
و ماذا إن كان طول الخط لا** نهائى - هل سيصبح أيضا**
الحمل + خط لا نهائى الطول = 50 أوم ؟؟؟؟؟**
الإجابة** ببساطة نعم - ولو أخذنا فى الاعتبار أن الخط اللانهائى لن تصل فيه الطاقة المنبعثة** من المصدر لنهايته إذن يمكننا القول أن:**
الخط + الحمل = الخط بدون الحمل = 50** أوم**
الأغرب أيضا أن هذا الكلام يعنى أنه لا يهم ماذا يوضع عند نهاية الخط و** يتساوى إن كان حمل أو كان مفتوحا بدون حمل أو كان قصر** short circuit
وجب هنا أن** نلاحظ أن التوصيل ليس توالى ولكن ما يسمى التتابع أو التعاقب**
التوالى يسير** التيار من المصدر خلال الحمل الأول ثم الثانى الخ إلى المصدر**
التعاقب تخرج** الطاقة من المصدر إلى الجزء الأول وهذا الجزء يغذى الثانى و لكن مسار التيار لا** يكون على التوالى - مثال دائرة مكبر بمرحلتين.**
يخرج التيار من الميكروفون مثلا** لقاعدة الترانزيستور الأول ألى الباعث ثم من خلال الأرضى إلى الميكروفون مرة أخرى** ولكن تخرج الإشارة مكبرة من المجمع للمرحلة التالية ومكبرة و مشابهة لإشارة** الميكروفون ولكن ليست منه بل من الترانزيستور.**
حسنا - ماذا عن قصة الخط الذى لا** تتغير معاوقته مهما زاد طوله؟؟؟**
قلنا المرة السابقة أن الخط يتكون من مقاطع فيها** ملفات على التوالى و مكثفات على التوازى - لنشبه قيمه معاوقة كل منها بمقاومة**
ما** رأيك فى هذا الخط والذى نقول أن له معاوقة ذاتية 50 أوم؟**




سنبدأ من طرف الحمل **Rld** ، إذن بجمع*
* Rld + R12 = 50+50=100
المحصلة توازى مع** R11 يكون 100//100 أو*
* 100×100÷(100+100)= *
*100×100 ÷ 200 = 100 ÷ 2 = 50 أوم**
50 أوم مجموعة مع** R10 يكون** 50 + 50 = 100
المحصلة توازى مع** R9 يكون*
* 100//100 أو 100×100÷(100+100)= *
*100× 100 مقسومة على** 200 تساوى** 100 ÷ 2** تساوى ** 50 أوم**
وهكذا مهما زاد عدد المقاطع لن تتأثر قيمة المقاومة** عند أى جزء و ستظل دوما 50 أوم ومن هذا سميت المعاوقة المميزة أو النوعية للخط**
و** الآن هل صحيح أنه لا يهم ماذا يكون فى آخر الخط؟**
سنجرب مرة بقيمة حمل = صفر أى** قصر و أخرى بقيمة ما لا نهاية أى مفتوح**
نبدأ بالصفر بدلا من** Rld سنجد بعد أول** مقطع**
بجمع*
* Rld + R12 = 50+0=50 
المحصلة توازى مع** R11 يكون*
* 50//100 أو*
 *100 * 50 ÷ (100+50) =*
* 100×50 ÷ 150 =*
* 100 ÷ 3 = 33.33333333 أوم *
*أى بعد أول مقطع زادت من** صفر إلى 33 أوم**
المقطع الثانى 33.3333333 أوم مجموعة مع** R10 يكون*
* 33.3333333 +** 50*
* = 83.33333333 أوم**
المحصلة توازى مع** R9 يكون*
* 100//83.333333 أو*
* 83.33×100÷(83.33+100)=*
* 83.33×100 ÷ 183.33= 45.454 أوم*
* أى اقتربت من 50 أوم** والفارق يقل كل مرة**
المقطع الثالث**
سنبدأ بالقيمة السابقة 45.454 أوم** 
بجمع*
* R12+ 45.454 = 50+ 45.454 = 95.454 *
*تقريبا 100 أوم**
المحصلة توازى مع** R11 يكون** 95.454 //100 أو*
* 100× 95.454 ÷(100+ 95.454 )*
*= 100× 95.454 ÷ 195.454 = 48.837** أوم**
نرى أنه بتكرار المقاطع تقترب اكثر من 50 أوم**
الآن نجرب مالا نهاية ( **∞ **)  بدلا من** Rld سنجد بعد أول مقطع**
بجمع*
* R12+ ∞ = 50 + ∞= ∞
المحصلة توازى مع** R11 يكون 50// * *∞ أو*
* 1 ÷ المحصلة =* * ( 1 ÷ 1) + ( ** R11 **÷ ** ∞ **)** 
1 مقسوما على **∞ = صفرا إذن المحصلة تساوى** R11 أى 100 أوم أى بعد** أول مقطع نقصت من **∞ إلى 100 أوم**
المقطع الثانى 100 أوم مجموعة مع** R10 يكون 100 + 50 = 150** أوم**
المحصلة توازى مع** R9 يكون 100//150 او 150×100÷(150+100)=*
* 150×100 ÷ 250= 60 أوم*
* أى اقتربت من 50 أوم والفارق يقل كل مرة**
المقطع** الثالث**
سنبدأ بالقيمة السابقة 60 أوم** 
بجمع*
* R12+ 60 = 50+ 60 = 110 *
*تقريبا** 100 أوم**
المحصلة توازى مع** R11 يكون 110 //100 أو 100× 110 ÷(100+ 110 )=*
* 100× 110 ÷ 210= 52.381** أوم**
نرى أنه بتكرار المقاطع تقترب اكثر من 50 أوم**
إذن** مهما كان طول الخط فمعاوقته ثابتة إلا إذا كان الخط قصيرا نجد أن المعاوقة تتغير** حسب طوله حتى تصل بعد طول كافى إلى قيمة المقاومة النوعية له و هذه الخاصية أيضا تستخدم كمحول كما سنرى لاحقا**
بعد فهمنا لنظرية** العمل نجد أن قيمة المقاومة السلكية لم تحسب - لذا سنعود للخط الرئيسى فنجد أن قيمه** معاوقة الملف والمكثف بعيدة كل البعد عن أن تضاف إليها مقاومة أومية صغيرة لذا يمكن** إهمالها فى معظم الأحوال بدون تأثير يذكر وبهذا يمكن حساب المعاوقة النوعية لخط ما** بالمعادلة**
ع 0 = الجذر التربيعى (الحث بالهنرى ÷ السعة بالفاراد) وذلك لكل وحدة** أطوال - لاحظ أنها نسبة و النسبة لا تتأثر بالطول أو وحداته**
المرة القادمة إن** شاء الله سنتحدث عن شكل الموجة على الخط*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

كل الكتب التى تتحدث عن خطوط نقل القدرة ترسم منحنيات الجهد والتيار و أحيانا تتحد و أخرى تختلف ولكن لا يوجد إحساس بالأحداث التى تسبب ما سبق. 
الإحساس ينتج من الفهم وهذا هو الأهم لنتمكن من استخدامها حينما نريد كيفما نحتاج
لفهم ما يحدث ، سنحلل الأمور أيضا من خلال قانون أوم و المكونات الأساسية – أو الأصيلة وهى المقاومة والملف (الحث) و المكثف ( السعة)
أقول الأصيلة لأنها من خلق الله دون تدخل البشر فمثلا الثنائيات لا توجد فى المناجم ولكن يجب أن نجهز السيليكون النقى ثم نضيف الشوائب ونوصل الأطراف الخ
وهذا على العكس من الصفات السابقة.
لو أحضرنا قطعة من مادة ما ، ستكون لها مقاومة ما – إما عالية فنقول عنها عازل أو صغيرة فنقول موصل أو ما بينهما ، أيضا ستكون بينها وبين كل شيء فى الجوار سعة وهى تسمى السعة الشاردة وهى تسبب صعق الواقفين تحت سحابة مشحونة حيث تتكون شحنة مخالفة فى اعلى جزء من الجسم – الرأس- فإذا فرغت السحابة فى سحابة بجوارها ، هذه الشحنة تفرغ من رأس الشخص للأرضى - أيضا عندما يمر التيار فى شيء ما – يولد مجالا مغناطيسا حوله . هذا المجال يقطع نفس الشىء مولدا فيه جهد عكسى وهو ما يسمى بظاهرة الحث Lead Inductance
إذن لا يوجد شىء خالص ولكن كيف نسمى هذا ملف و ذاك مكثف و تلك مقاومة؟
ببساطة – الغالب فيها أى إن غلبت المقاومة سميت مقاومة وهكذا
وهذا ما يفسر أن بعض الدوائر يختل عملها عند الترددات العالية – ولو رجعنا إلى صحيفة الخواص Data Sheet سنجد بند لكل المكونات السابقة يسمى تردد الرنين الحر Self Resonating Frequency وهو التردد الذى بسبب شكل و كيفية تصنيع هذا المكون تظهر خواص الحث والسعة و تسبب رنين كدائرة الرنين العادية
وهذا أيضا سبب تصنيع المكونات الصغيرة والتى تثبت على السطح بدون أسلاك Surface Mount Components حتى تناسب الترددات التى تصل إلى جيجا هيرتز – ولو نظرنا بداخل مولّف قنوات التليفزيون من الطراز الدوار ستجد أن ملفات القنوات من 5 – 12 عبارة عن نصف دائرة لكل قناة تبدأ من حوالى 6 مم إلى 3 مم !!!
مقدمة طويلة؟ نعم ولكنها تفسر لنا لماذا عند توصيل مولد ذبذبات لخط نقل قدرة يظهر عليه الجهد والتيار على شكل موجات و القيم عند كل مقطع تختلف عنها عند المقطع التالى – فهو ببساطة الآف من دوائر الرنين المتجاورة و للسهولة سنفترض واحدة لكل وحدة أطوال وهى التى ستحدد مقاومته النوعية و كل خصائصه !
هل هذا منطقى؟ بمعنى لو أخذت المتر كوحدة و أخذ آخر السنتيمتر و ثالث البوصة سنصل لنفس النتائج؟
من الغريب أننا سنجد بزيادة الطول سيزيد كل من الحث والسعة و ستظل النسبة ثابتة وهو ما يؤكد كونها المعاوقة المميزة للخط Characteristic Impedance وهى تساوى جذر (الحث ÷ السعة)
لو كان هناك خطا مثاليا افتراضيا لكان الجهد عند كل نقاطه متساوى ولكن ظاهرة الرنين و تبادل الطاقة بين الحث والسعة تسبب انتظار بناء المجال المغناطيسى و شحن المكثفات و لهذا سنجد أن التأخير هنا يزيد بزيادة الطول بخلاف المقاومة النوعية .
الآن نحن على استعداد لفهم خطوط نقل القدرة – ولدينا ثلاث حالات للدراسة و ما خلا ذلك هو حالة وسطية بينها
الحالة الأولى : خط لا نهائى الطول
الحالة الثانية : خط محدود الطول منتهى بقصر Short Circuit
الحالة الثالثة : خط محدود الطول منتهى بفتح open Circuit
أرجو ألا ننسى ما ذكر المرة السابقة عن أن الخط المنتهى بقصر أو فتح – مع الطول الكافى تتغير المعاوقة من قصر أو فتح تدريجيا حتى تصل إلى المعاوقة المميزة Characteristic Impedance وتسمى Zo 
الحالة الأولى :
الخط اللانهائى الطول – يظهر عندنا بقيمة Zo للخط و لذلك يمكننا أن نقول هى نفس الحالة إن كان خط محدود الطول منتهى بمقاومة بقيمة Zo 
المقاومات والمكثفات على طول الخط تسبب تأخير انتقال الطاقة عبر الخط مما يجعل القيم اللحظية على كل نقطة (مقطع) تختلف و يظهر علي الخط تغيرات على شكل موجات جيبيه وهذه الموجات تسير عبر الخط من البداية نحو النهاية و التى لن تصلها أبدا – فالخط لانهائى – فإن صادف تلك المقاومة Zo المشبهة للخط اللانهائى ستمتص كلها فيها فالطاقة المارة لا تميز بين Zo على شكل مقاومة و Zo على شكل خط !!
فقط علينا أن نتذكر أن المصدر هو مصدر متردد ومن هنا نشأ التغير اللحظى متناسبا مع تغير المصدر اللحظى ولكن إن وضعنا آفوميتر للقياس – فكما سيقيس المصدر قراءة ثابتة – سيقيس أيضا على طول الخط قياسا ثابتا لا يتغير
إن كان الخط طويلا جدا ويعانى من الاضمحلال Attenuation ستقل قيمة القراءة كلما ابتعدنا عن المصدر 
هذه هى الحالة المثالية




و بما أن المعاوقة على طول الخط مقاومة خالصة نطبق قانون المقاومات على كل جزء أو مقطع أو الخط بكامله فقانون أوم لا يفرق.
سيكون الجهد والتيار متزامنين. 
ولو تذكرنا أول مقالة سنجد أن ظروف انتقال أكبر قدر من الطاقة لا بد من تساوى معاوقة الخط Zo لمعاوقة مصدر الطاقة Zs
و قانون أوم يفرض انقسام الجهد بالتساوى بينهما فيكون الجهد على الخط نصف الجهد المتولد فى المصدر





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24125&d=1202112547
ونظرا لأن التيار يمر فيهما معا يكون نصف الطاقة للخط و النصف الآخر مفقود داخل المولد ذاته وهى نقطة هامة جدا لا يجب أن تنسى إطلاقا
المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتحدث عن النوعين التاليين.


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (6 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله ومشكور والله م.ماجد
أرجوا أضافة أمثلة وأسئلة وليس بالضرورة وضع أجابات نموذجية لكي أتمكن من أختبار ذاتي
*ملحوظة* لقد بدأت تدوين كورس خاص بك لهذا الموضوع عن خطوط نقل القدرة الكهربائية وباقي الدروس والمواضيع في المنتدي لك أنت وللمهندسين الأكارم

جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك إنشاء الله
والسلام عليكم


----------



## nayefacc (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور تسلم ياغالى :34:

والمزيد من الابداع

والله الموفق .


----------



## عيون احمد محمود (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قيس خضير (1 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2015)

*الخط المنتهى بقصر Short Circuit Line*

*الخط المنتهى بقصر **Short Circuit Line
لنفترض الآن خطا ذو طول كبير بما يكفى لنقيس زمن عبور الكهرباء له – ماذا أقصد ؟ كم كيلومتر مثلا ؟ - وهل تأخذ الكهرباء زمن لتسير ؟ - حسنا !!*
*المسألة هنا تحوى مفاجأة صغيرة ، هل أنت مستعد ؟ إذن لنعود أدراجنا و نتذكر مم تتركب وحدة الأطوال من خط نقل القدرة.*
*كانت مقطع من ملف و مكثف ، إذن سيبنى المجال فى زمن و يشحن المكثف فى زمن و لهذا فإن كل مقطع يسبب تأخير ما . هل تذكر دائرة مقاومة ومكثف ؟ ألم يكن التعبير الشائع لها أن الزمن = م × س ؟ والآن وقد بدلنا المقاومة بملف أليس من المنطقى أم نتوقع زمن مماثل نذكر فيه ل بدلا من م أى الحث بدلا من المقاومة ؟*
*لا مجال للعجب إذن وحيث يكون زمن التأخير لكل مقطع = جذر (ل×س) و بافتراض المتر كوحدة*
*ولو وضعنا أرقام مثلا 35 ميكرو هنرى / متر مع 300 بيكو فاراد / متر سيكون التأخير حوالى 0.1 ميكرو ثانية*
*أى أن خطا بطول 10 متر يعطى 1 ميكرو ثانية و 1 كلم سيعطى 1 مللى ثانية و 1000 كلم سيعطى 1 ثانية أى خط عبر المحيط يعطى 3 إلى 5 ثوانى وهذا يفسر التأخير فى المكالمات الهاتفية بين أن تتكلم و تسمع الرد*
*الكهرباء تسير بسرعة الضوء ! من قال هذا ؟ الموجات اللاسلكية فقط ولكن الكهرباء هى حركة إلكترونات والإلكترونات لها كتلة ووزن و تتأثر بالمجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية وتغير سرعتها وهى تكاد تقارب سرعة الضوء إن سارت كتيار مستمر فى سلك فائق التوصيل حيث لا تعوقها ذرات تحد من سرعتها .*
*إذن الطاقة الكهربية يجب أن تسير بسرعة الضوء !!*
*حقا ولكن فى الفراغ و لكن متى حشرت داخل وسط ما أو خط نقل تأثرت به وقلت السرعة*
*وفى الواقع نسبة سرعة الطاقة داخل الخط إلى سرعة الضوء تسمى معامل السرعة وهى من خصائص خطوط نقل القدرة.*
*من هنا نتوقع أن تبدأ الطاقة فى العبور من المصدر ، متقدمة نحو نهاية الخط و حتى الآن لا تدرى ماذا هناك و طبعا نحن نحب المثالية و نستخدم مولد له معاوقة مثالية تساوى معاوقة الخط أى أن **Zo=Zs مقاومة أومية خالصة .*
*هنا سنطبق قانون أوم و يمكن استخدام رموز أو أرقام فلو كان جهد المصدر 100 فولت مثلا سيظهر على الخط نصفها أى 50 فولت متقدمة نحو نهاية الخط الذى إعاقته 50 أوم فيكون التيار فقط واحد أمبير*
*فور وصولها نهاية الخط بعد عدة ثوان ستجد أمرا عجبا وهو صفر أوم فجأة!! ماذا يحدث؟ - قانون أوم يقول جهد مقسوم على مقاومة = التيار أى 50 ÷ صفر = مالا نهاية !!! حقا؟؟*
*تخيل أحدهم تسلل خلفك ثم أمسك بقميصك بشدة من الخلف دون أن تشعر ثم اصدر صوتا أفزعك لتجرى مسرعا – ماذا سيحدث ؟ هناك نظرتان*
*الأولى لحظية محلية عند الحدث أى لحظة بدء العدو بأقصى سرعتك – مالا نهاية*
*الثانية شاملة أى أنتما معا من البدء للنهاية*
*الأولى : تود الانطلاق بسرعة مالا نهاية و القيد (الملابس والشد وقوة الشخص الخ) تحدك فتكون حركة بسيطة*
*الثانية : شاملة فتنطلق لخطوة ثم ترتد بفعل الشد فترتطم به*
*وهذا بالضبط ما يحدث*
*التيار يريد أن يكون مالا نهاية ولكن فقط واحد أمبير سارت طوال الخط إذن لا بد أن نرسل إشارة مرتجعة لأول الخط نطلب زيادة التيار – هذه الموجة المرتدة تضاف للموجة الأصلية على طول الخط حتى البداية ولكنها ستجد مصدرا مثاليا إعاقته 50 أوم فتمتص هناك و لن يزيد التيار*
*نظرا لأن عند نهاية الخط يوجد قصر فعلاقة الجهد والتيار تختل فالتيار موجود والجهد = صفر و الانعكاس يتسبب فى ظهور موجة ثابتة مماثلة لموجة اهتزاز الأوتار الموسيقية*



*

وإذا نظرنا من آخر الخط عودا للبداية سنجد أن الجزء الأخير هو قطعة من ملف و التيار و الجهد يطابقان حالة الملف و كلما ابتعدنا تدخلت السعات بين الأسلاك لتكون دائرة رنين فيزداد الجهد بدلا من صفر و يقل التيار لتسربه عبر السعات حتى يصل للصفر و يرتفع الجهد أى أن قانون أوم يقول المقاومة = الجهد ÷ التيار = مالا نهاية*
*هذا الخط بدأ قصر و لكنه بعد ربع طول موجى انقلب إلى خط مفتوح و تتكرر مرة أخرى ليعود قصر بعد ربع طول موجى وهكذا *
*بل الأكثر عجبا أنه من صفر إلى مالا نهاية يمر بكل القيم مرة حثيه ثم سعويه*
*هل لهذا الكلام فائدة - بعد كل هذا الحوار !!*
*أيضا لو أردت أن تكون مذبذب أو مصدر توليد 1 جيجا هيرتز و تريد تغذيته بمصدر تيار مستمر دون التسبب فى حدوث قصر على الخرج الحل فى خط ربع طول موجى أخره قصر يبدو عند أوله مفتوح*
*ماذا لو أردت محول ؟ ( ترانسفورمر ) المحول يكون الحمل على أحد جانبية ذو جهد و تيار ثم يتحول إلى جهد وتيار – المشكلة فى التردد فلن تستطيع عمل محول عند تردد 100 ميجا بسهولة والحل خط ذو طول أقل من ربع طول موجة إعاقته مناسبة بين القيمتين يقوم بالتحويل*
*و هناك الكثير مثل مفتاح الهوائيات فى الرادار وخلافة*
*معذرة - أطلنا الكلام هذه المرة حتى لا نطيل المرة القادمة عندما نتحدث عن الخط المفتوح أى المنتهى بقطع*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2015)

*خط القدرة المفتوح*

*الخط المفتوح*
*بتذكر الخط المنتهى بقصر ، يسهل فهم الخط المنتهى بفتح أو قطع.*
* كما ذكرنا الخط له مقاومة 50 أوم ومساوية لمقاومة المنبع إذن المجموع 100 أوم و كان افتراضنا التيار 1 أمبير للسهولة و هذا يعنى أن المنبع يولد مائة فولت (قانون أوم ) نصفها سيكون على كل مقاومة من الاثنتين المتساويتين أى **50 فولت على الخط متقدمة نحو الطرف البعيد ونصفها مفقود داخل المولد. الجهد المتقدم نحو الطرف البعيد مع التيار المناسب سيوالى شحن المكثفات و توليد مجال الملفات على طول الخط فهو دائما يرى أمامه 50 أوم*




*فور وصوله إلى آخر الخط سيصطدم بالقطع أو الفصل أو الفتح وهنا التيار الذى كان1 أمبير كما سبق لابد أن يتوقف فجأة ، كيف هذا؟ لا يمكن أن يتوقف التيار والجهد أقل من جهد المنبع المطلق 100 فولت ، فكيف نحقق ذلك ؟!!! *
*لاحظ أن آخر قطعة من الخط – الجزء المفتوح - هو فعلا مكثف مكون من سلكين بينهما العازل ، فيستمر التيار لحظيا فى المرور حتى يشحن هذا المكثف إلى القيمة التى توقف مرور التيار أى **100 فولت وهذا يسبب مرور تيار عكسى لأن كل ما قبله مازال 50 فولت. *
*هذه الموجة المرتدة كالسابقة تماما تسبب موجات موقوفة على الخط و كالخط السابق أيضا تتغير القيمة و تنقلب كل ربع طول موجى من سعة إلى حث و العكس مرورا بالمقاومة الخالصة لحظيا عندما تتساوى المعاوقتان (حالة الرنين)*
*الاستخدام هو مماثل للخط المقفول حينما تريد أن تحصل على قصر عند التردد العالى بدون توصيل للتيار المستمر*

*تحدثنا عن ربع طول موجى ونصف طول موجى الخ ، هل هو طول الموجة فى الهواء؟*
*لندرس الأمر ونرى*
*التيار يستهلك بعض الوقت لشحن المكثفات و التيار يتأخر قليلا حتى يبنى المجال – إذن المسألة تتضمن وقتا أطول للمرور من البداية للنهاية ، وبما أن السرعة = المسافة مقسومة على الزمن*
*إذن السرعة تقل عند مرورها فى الخطوط كما سبق أن ذكرنا والنسبة تسمى تأخير التقدم **Propagation Delay*

*هل يصلح الخط لنقل كل الترددات ؟ - وهل تصلح السيارات لنقل كل الأحمال ؟ هناك الصغيرة للأفراد و الحافلات للمجموعات و المقطورات الثقيلة للأحمال الثقيلة جدا – ولا تصلح للنزهة*
*هكذا الخطوط فمنها مثلا*
*الخط المعلق (الهوائى) : هو ما يستخدم لنقل التيار الكهربى من مولداته إلى الأحمال وهو مناسب للتيار المستمر والترددات المنخفضة لأن طوله الذى يصل إلى كيلو مترات يجعل منه هوائيا ممتازا يشع مما يحمل من طاقة فى الفراغ (الهواء) المحيط به حتى و إن كان التردد 50 ذ/ث و إن كنت لا تصدق تذكر آخر مرة مررت قرب أحد هذه الخطوط وكان راديو السيارة مفتوحا*
*الكابل المحورى **: للحد من الفقد فى الهواء المحيط لأن الاتجاه لاحتواء المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية داخل حيز الكابل نفسه فجعل أحد الموصلين غطاء للآخر و انحصر المجال بينهما – فقل الفقد نتيجة الإشعاع كثيرا ، وارتفع إمكانية استخدام ترددات عالية حتى **500 ميجا هيرتز*
*ارتفاع التردد يجعل تأثير الملفات و المكثفات أكثر حدة ولو راجعنا الشكل المرسوم سنجد أنها تمثل مرشح لتمرير الترددات المنخفضة.*
*دليل الموجة **Wave Guide: وهو ببساطة أن تستخدم ترددا عاليا يجعل الموجة صغيرة (عدة سنتيمترات) ثم تشعها فى الهواء من خلال هوائى متوائم لتحقيق أقصى كفاءة ثم نحيطها بجدار معدنى لتوالى الانعكاس داخله من المصدر للحمل ، وكلما كان المعدن أجود توصيلا كان الفقد أقل لذا قد يصنع من معدن قاس مثل الحديد أو الألومنيوم و يطلى من الداخل بآخر أجود توصيلا مثل النحاس أو الفضة أو الذهب .*
*أيضا حين تكون المرونة مطلوبة للتحكم الدقيق أو المسارات الغير سوية أو يكون الوزن العدو الأول كما فى مركبات الفضاء يصنع من المطاط أو البلاستيك و يطلى من الداخل بالفضة أو الألومنيوم و الوصلات المرنة من المطاط هى تقنية معروفة فى محطات الرادار الملاحى للمطارات.*
*الموجة تتقدم متعامدة على الهوائى لذا العرض بين اللوحين العاكسين يجب أن يسمح بنصف طول الموجة على الأقل بينما الارتفاع يسمح بأقصى طاقة – الشكل و مزيد من المعلومات هنا*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wavegui...romagnetism%29
هكذا تتم تغذيته*



*
فى هذه الصورة نجد كابل محورى يأتى بالطاقة من مذبذب ميكرو ويف - ثم يغذيها للهوائى (باللون الأحمر) داخل دليل الموجة على مسافة ربع طول الموجة من نهاية مقفلة وهى تمثل قصر **Short Circuited أو خط منتهى بقصر*
*كما ذكرنا فى النقاش السابق قصر **Short Circuited يبدو خط مفتوح **Open Circuited بعد ربع طول موجى وهكذا فهذا الجزء بالنسبة للهوائى غير موجود على الإطلاق و كل الطاقة تسير فى الاتجاه الموضح*

*سنرى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله بعض التطبيقات على هذه الخطوط*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*من أكثر التطبيقات تشويقا – هل فكرت مرة كيف يتشارك المرسل و المستقبل فى أجهزة الرادار – نفس الهوائى ؟*
*وربما تتساءل ولماذا هذا التعقيد !!*
*ببساطة ، الهوائى كما تعلم يعمل عمل مرآة الكشاف الضوئى و الذى يوجه الضوء نحو الهدف و الهدف هنا طائرة .*
*هه و هل الجامبو صغيرة؟*
*كلا ولكن على بعد كيلومتر واحد يختلف الأمر – ما بالك وهى محلقة – و الأصعب أننا نريد أن نرى إن كان بقربها طائرة أخرى وان كانت أصغر** ولو بمحرك واحد – فلو كانت زاوية الرؤية للهوائى عريضة – ترى كم سيكون اتساعها عند مدى 60 ميل أى 90كيلومتر وهو مدى أجهزة الاقتراب فى المطارات أو 220 ميل أو 360 كيلومتر وهو مدى أجهزة الطرق الجوية؟*
*كلما زاد عرض النبضة أصبح ممكنا أن تتلقى انعكاس من أكثر من هدف – كما أن الهوائى يستقبل الأهداف المرغوبة (طائرات) و الغير مرغوبة من الأرض و المبانى و خلافه وعلى الجهاز أن يستخلص الطائرات فقط*
*لذا يجب ألا يزيد عرض النبضة عن 2.5 درجة فقط – وكلما زاد عرض عاكس الهوائى قلت زاوية الرؤية و زاد كسب الهوائى*
*الأمر الأصعب ! أنه يريد أن يرى الطائرة القادمة من الأفق بارتفاع درجة أو اقل كما يريد أن يرى الطائرة التى تعبر فوقه بدرجة قد تصل 90 درجة *
*إذن الأمر دقيق و يجعل الهوائى كبير و معقد وثقيل الوزن كما أن الريح لها تأثير محدود عليه لذا عمل أثنين متماثلين متجاورين و متزامنين أمر بالغ الصعوبة و من هنا كان مشاركة الهوائى أمرا حتميا*

*وهذا يفرض المشكلة الثانية أن الرادار يحتاج طاقة كبيرة جدا لكى يرى الأهداف البعيدة مثلا 500 كيلو وات و لكن لحسن الحظ فقط أثناء النبضة أى خلال جزء من الألف من الثانية و هذا يجعل الطاقة المتوسطة فقط 500 وات لكن لحظة الإرسال **.....
بالتأكيد لا يوجد مستقبل يتحمل هذا القدر خاصة أن الانعكاس من الطائرة ضعيف جدا و يكاد يصل بالميكرو وات*
*كيف نحل هذه المشكلة؟؟*
*لابد من استخدام سويتشات (مفاتيح) آلية لأداء ذلك – مفاتيح تكون عادة مفتوحة و عند انطلاق طاقة المرسل تصبح مغلقة و بانتهائها تعود مفتوحة مرة أخرى*
*أى مفتاح هذا؟ - الحل بسيط **– الصمام الغازى – هل تذكر المفك الذى يشع ضوء ارجوانى عند وضعة فى مخرج الكهرباء؟ **- فقط مع تعديل طفيف ليتحمل تلك الطاقة ! *
*طبعا هناك بدائل حاليا من أشباه الموصلات – أنواع خاصة من الثنائيات.*
*هذا نصف الطريق – لا تدعى أن الأمور تسير بنوع واحد – سنحتاج بالتأكيد لآخر له عكس الأداء أى مغلق عادة و يفتح عند إطلاق المرسل طاقته*
*أجل – والحل أبسط مما تتصور – ألم نذكر أن بعد ربع طول الموجة يتحول القصر لخط مفتوح و العكس؟ إذن هيا لنركب هذا المفتاح – فى المرة القادمة إن شاء الله*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 سبتمبر 2015)

*المرسل فى الرادار إما ماجنيترون أو خلافه و قد يكون مكبرات ترانزيستور تكبر التردد من مذبذبات على مراحل إلى القدرة المطلوبة ثم ترسلها عبر دليل موجة **Wave Guide** إلى الهوائى ، وله معاوقة تعتمد على طول و عرض المقطع.*
*جدير بالذكر هنا أن الموجة تسير داخل الدليل فى الهواء ثم ستخرج على الهواء و لكن الأمر مختلف*
*داخل الدليل هى داخل خط نقل قدرة ثم تخرج للهواء ، الأبعاد تغيرت و المعاوقة النوعية كذلك*
*لهذا لن يكون الانتقال فجائى و لكن تدريجى للتحويل من معاوقة الخط لمعاوقة الهواء فيما يسمى بقمع التغذية **Feed Horn** وهو شكل هرمى ناقص أو تزايد تدريجى فى طول وعرض دليل الموجة *

*المفتاح الإلكترونى الذى سبق الحديث عنه كان صمام غازى أشبه بذلك الموجود بمفك الاختبار أو مفك التست وهو أنبوب به كمية قليلة محسوبة من غاز خامل ، يحتاج لجهد ما مرتفع ليحدث تفريغ و عندها ينخفض الجهد إلى قيمة قليلة هتى ينقطع التيار خلاله فيعود كما كان ! *
*أجل مثل الثايريستور و قد حل محله الثايريستور بعدما تطور إلا أنه استبقى نفس الاسم **TR , ATR*





*لو نظرنا للرسم السابق وهو حال الإرسال سنجد أن الطاقة ستخرج من المرسل نحو الهوائى عبر خط نقل القدرة وهو من نوع دليل الموجات سيجد أول تفريعه (باللون الأخضر) و حالما يتقدم ربع طول الموجة سيجد أول صمام غازى **ATR Tube** فيحدث به تفريغ كهربى (يحتاج طاقة قليلة جدا لحدوث هذا) مما يجعله قصراً فلا تتقدم باقى الطاقة مزيدا للأمام و لكن هذا القصر على بعد ربع طول موجة فقط من الخط الرئيسى – مما يجعله يبدو خطا مفتوحا بالنسبة للخط الرئيسى فلا يدخل إلى هذا الفرع إلا ما يكفى للحفاظ على هذا الاشتعال أو التفريغ قائما طوال زمن النبضة.*
*هذا يبدو عديم الفائدة سوى استهلاك بعض من القدرة ! أليس كذلك ؟ - مهلا*
*تستمر الطاقة الباقية (معظم الطاقة المرسلة ) نحو الهوائى حتى تجد التفريعه الثانية (اللون الأحمر) فى مسار المستقبل فيتكرر نفس الحدث لوجود صمام غازى ثان **TR Tube** وعلى نفس المسافة (ربع طول الموجة) فلا تمر أيضا الطاقة فى مسار المستقبل مما يحميه من طاقة الإرسال – ثم تستمر الطاقة فى السير نحو الهوائى فتصل للهوائى و تشع للهواء.*

*فور انتهاء نبضة الإرسال ، تمر لحظة قصيرة لازمة لإبراء الصمامات الغازية من حالة التأين (الاشتعال) فتعود لحالتها العادية و تسمى الفترة الميتة ولا يستطيع خلالها الجهاز استقبال أى شئ ولذا يجب أن تكون أقل ما يمكن (ميكرو ثانية أو اقل) فهناك 6.4 ميكرو ثانية تمر من لحظة الإرسال لوصول الانعكاس (الصدى) لكل ميل ميل وهذا أحد أسباب أفضلية الثايريستور على الصمامات الغازية.*






*بعد انتهاء نبضة الإرسال و الفترة الميتة نبدأ فى الاستقبال حيث تأتى الانعكاسات (الأصداء) من الأهداف للهوائى الذى يقوم بتركيزها بعواكسه الضخمة و تمر فى الهوائى لخط نقل القدرة سائرة نحو الجهاز و أول ما تقابل هى تفريعه المستقبل حيث تدخل و نظرا لأن الصمام غير مشتعل فلا أثر له و تمر الطاقة للمستقبل*
*المشكلة هنا أن الطاقة عند ألتفريعه انقسمت لنصفين – النصف ذهب للمستقبل و الأخر مازال يتابع مساره نحو المرسل*
*هناك مشكلة فى هذا الخط – لو أن المرسل له معاوقة مساوية للخط **Zo** فإنه سيمتص هذا النصف مقللا من حساسية جهاز الاستقبال و الأسوأ أنه غالبا ما لا يكون كذلك مما يجعل هذا النصف من الطاقة ينعكس مرتدا نحو المستقبل مسببا أهداف كاذبة*
*هنا يأتى دور تفريعه المرسل والتى بدت عديمة الفائدة أثناء الإرسال فالصمام بها أيضا غير مشتعل أى لا أثر له وهو بطول نصف موجة و ينتهى بقصر الذى ينقلب مرتين فيظل قصر عند التقائه بالخط الرئيسى (نهاية التفريعة) إذن لدينا قصر على المرسل – هل هذا يجدى؟*
*أجل فهذا القصر على بعد ربع طول موجة من تفريعه المستقبل أى يتحول لخط مفتوح و بهذا يصبح كل خط المرسل غير موجود أثناء الاستقبال*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتكلم عن الهوائيات*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 سبتمبر 2015)

*مقدمة عن الهوائيات*

*للحديث عن خطوط نقل القدرة سنحتاج للحديث عن الهوائيات لتغذية بعض أنواعها، لذا ما هى الهوائيات؟*
*- **هى سلك طويل بين صاريين*
*- **هى على شكل مثلثات*
*- **هى شكل المخروط*
*- **لا ، هى الملف الفرايت داخل الراديو*
*- **الدش*
*هل تفاجأ لو قلت لك أنها دائرة رنين؟*
*ماذا ؟ هل تقصد أننا نجلس مثلا داخل الملف؟*
*قاربت الحقيقة – داخل المكثف !*
*كيف هذا؟ تتبع الشكل بالأرقام من 1 إلى 4 لترى كيف يمكن إعادة تشكيل المكثف تدريجيا.*




*رجاء اتبع هذا الرابط فهو يضعها بالرسوم المتحركة*
*http://www.radartutorial.eu/06.antennas/an08.en.html*

*هى ببساطة أن تأتى بدائرة الرنين – لا تسأل هنا توازى أو توالى ، الدائرة هى الدائرة ، فقط كيف تغذيها – ثم تفرد لوحى المكثف – ثم المزيد حتى تصبح سلكين على جانبى الملف*
*لاحظ أن الملف هو الذى يقوم بالتغذية و لذا التغذية من المنتصف و تخرج إلى السلكين*
*كما قلنا فى خطوط نقل القدرة فالسلك عبارة عن مقاطع من الحث و السعة*




*لذا نجد التيار فى المنتصف هو قيمة عظمى و يذهب تجاه تلك المكثفات بينما فى النهاية = صفرا (أين يذهب!)*
*عكس الجهد و الذى يكون بين الطرفين أعلى ما يمكن ثم سيتناقص تدريجيا على كل ملف و سعة حتى = صفرا فى المنتصف – لا تنسى أنه لكى يمر التيار لابد من فرق جهد أى أن الجهد على جانب لا بد أن يكون عكس الآخر وإلا لا يمر تيار.*
*من الشكل سنرى أن توزيع الجهد والتيار رسم نصف موجة لكل منها أى أن الهوائى المثالى يكون طوله نصف طول الموجة.*
*هيه – أنت تفرض سلكين و هوائيات الراديو سلك واحد فقط!*
*معك حق و لكن الثمن الذى تتكلفه يدفعك للتفكير*
*فى الموجة المتوسطة مثلا التردد من 550 كيلو إلى 1550 كيلو هيرتز ولو أخذنا التردد 1000 كيلو للسهولة،*
*طول الموجة = السرعة ÷ التردد = 300000 ÷ 1000 = 300 متر*
*و بالتالى نصف طول الموجة يكون 150 متر (تخيل الطول)*
*هل من الأفضل استخدام صوارى و أسلاك بمسافة 150 متر أم نكتفى بالنصف 75 متر و نستبدل النصف الآخر بالأرض باعتبار أنها موصل ضخم جدا ؟ وهذا يعرف بنظرية المرآة، **Mirror Effect*
*لهذا فى الترددات المنخفضة يستخدم الأرضى كجزء من الهوائى لتقليل الكلفة أما فى الترددات العالية و العالية جدا كهوائى التليفزيون يفضل استخدام الهوائى كاملا لأن التوصيل للأرضى يتطلب مسارات أطول من طول الموجة و يجعل الطريقة الأولى غير مناسبة، أو استخدام جسم الجهاز كبديل للأرض.*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن الهوائى الثنائى و المجال و الكسب*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2015)

*علاقة الأرضى بالدوائر الإلكترونية*

*لا يفوتنا هنا أن نذكر كيف انتقل مسمى "الأرضى" للدوائر الإلكترونية رغم أنه لا علاقة لهذا بذاك و من الممكن استخدام بطارية فلا تتدخل أطراف الأرضى الكهربائى فى الحسبان، و الأغرب من ذلك، أين الأرضى فى مركبة فضاء تسبح بين كواكب المجوعة الشمسية.*
*قديما كانت أجهزة الراديو من الصمامات وتجمع على "شاسيه" معدنى أى قاعدة معدنية، و الترددات كانت منخفضة و كانت الموجة القصيرة هى أقصى المتاح و بالتالى أطوال الهوائيات كانت بعشرات الأمتار كما سبق. لذا كان يستعاض عن نصف الطول بالأرضى والذى كان ببساطة "ماسورة المياه" و كان للتسهيل و تحقيق العزل الكهربى والأمان يوصل أيضا بهذا الشاسيه ليكون متصلا بالأرضى و يحقق الأمن ضد أى تسريب كهربى من المحولات أو الصواعق من السحب المشحونة الخ.*

*تقول أن الهوائى عبارة عن دائرة رنين ، هل لدوائر الرنين كسب؟*
*لو تحدثت إليك من مسافة بصوت خفيض نوعا ماذا ستفعل؟*
*أجل ستضع يدك خلف أذنك لتجمع مزيد من موجات الصوت ! أليس هذا كسبا؟*
*نفس الأمر بالنسبة للهوائيات إلا أننا نضع قيمة حسابية*
*نفترض أن لدينا نقطة تشع فى الفضاء ، يمكنها أيضا أن تعتبر مرجعا نقارن به*
*إن أرسل هوائى 10 أضعاف هذا المرجع يكون ذو كسب = 10 و قبل أن تعترض سنوحد الطاقة للاثنين*
*مثال*
*لو أن لديك كشاف من النوع الذى يعمل بالبطارية ثم نزعت العاكس و تركت المصباح عاريا و حاولت أن تقيس الإضاءة الناتجة عنه*
*بعد ذلك أعدت تركيب العاكس فكان ضوءا قويا مركزا و قمت بقياس الضوء مرة أخرى ، هذا هو الكسب*
*هيه هنا نقطتان أولا هذا إرسال و ليس استقبال و الثانية هذا انعكاس وليس كسب أو تكبير.*
*لو استبدلت مصباح الكشاف بحساس يقيس شدة الإضاءة و وفرت الإضاءة من الخارج ستجد أن الأمر مشابه لو قمت بتوحيد مساحة التعرض التى تقاس باستخدام الكشاف أو بدونه.*
*أما ثانيا فالمسألة واحدة و القضية أنك كلما ركزت نطاق الإشعاع زادت قوته فى الإرسال و زادت حساسيته أو قدرته على الاستقبال و أمكن استقبال إشارة اضعف .*
*إذن كسب الهوائى هو مقدار الزيادة فى الإشارة و يقاس الديسيبل
*
*الزاوية التى يشع فيها الهوائى هى التى يستقبل منها و كلما زادت قل الكسب والعكس بالعكس*
*الهوائى فى المجال الكهرو مغناطيسى مثل السلك المتحرك فى مجال مغناطيسي ، كلما زاد عدد الأسلاك زاد التيار المتولد و بالمثل لو جمعنا أكثر من هوائى زاد الكسب.*
*لو نظرنا لشكل الثنائى فى المشاركة السابقة نجد أنه يشع فى النطاق العمودى عليه على مدى 360 درجة للأمام والخلف و أعلى وأسفل وما بينهم ولا يشع لليمين واليسار*
*هذا يسمى التوجيه وهو نوع من تركيز الإرسال والاستقبال إذن هو كسب.*
*فى هذا الرابط تجد صورة توزيع الإرسال أو الاستقبال حول الهوائى القياسى (شكل الكرة العلوى) و تحته شكل مقطعى للهوائى الثنائى السابق شرحه موضوع رأسيا لذا الإشعاع حوله ولا يشع لأعلى و أسفل*
*http://www.radartutorial.eu/18.explanations/ex11.en.html*




*ومنه يستنتج أن الكسب = 2 × ط × م / مربع طول الموجة*
*حيث م المساحة الفعلية للهوائى*
*فى هذا الرابط مزيد من التفاصيل حيث يجد جدول يضع الكسب بالنسبة لطول الهوائى*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipole_antenna*
*فإن كان أقصر من طول الموجة ، فالكسب = مرة ونصف أو 1.7 ديسيبل*
*و عند 8 مرات يصبح الكسب 7.1 أو 8.5 ديسيبل*
*طبعا تفضل أن يكون الهوائى كبير لتحقيق كسب أعلى لكن فى الإرسال ستكون المعاوقة مختلفة و فى الاستقبال يمكنه أن يستقبل الترددات الأخرى حيث يكون طول الهوائى حتى نصف طول الموجة .*
*لذلك ربما يكون تحقيق كسب أعلى بطرق أخري أجدى.*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نتحدث عن باقى أنواع خطوط نقل القدرة *


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 سبتمبر 2015)

*لزيادة الكسب لا يجدى أن نجعل حجم الهوائى كبيرا فالحجم ليس عضوا فى معادلة الكسب و إذا استخدمنا هوائيين يكون الكسب أعلى من هوائى واحد بضعف القطر أو الوزن*
*إذن كيف نجمع هوائيين معا؟ لو لصقا معا أصبحا واحدا كما سبق*
*إذن الحل أن نجمع خرج الأول مع الثانى و هكذا*
*كيف؟ ببساطه نضعه على بعد نصف طول الموجة سواء أفقيا أو رأسيا *
*بما أن الموجة تسير فى السلك و تأخذ زمنا حتى تصل للتالى فاختيارنا لنصف طول الموجة يجعل الإشارة تصل معكوسة ، ولذا نحتاج لعكس أطراف السلك قبل توصيله مع الثنائى التالى*




*تمتاز هذه الطريقة بالسهولة لكن يعيبها الضخامة ، وهو عيب لن يمنعنا من استخدامها فهناك بعض أجهزة الرادار استخدمتها ولكن بعد أن طورت كل ثنائى لأقصى حد مناسب فهى فى نطاق ترددات **VHF** ستكون بالتأكيد أقل ضخامة من عاكس بشكل طبق مثلا*

*لزيادة الكسب كما قلنا المرة الماضية يمكن أن نستخدم العاكسات، لكنها تعتمد أساسا على طول الموجة، كلما زاد طول الموجة كبر بالتبعية حجم العاكس الذى يعطى نفس الكسب. لماذا؟*
*لأن جميع أجزاء العاكس يجب أن تكون موازية للموجة حتى تنعكس معا، فلو أردنا عمل عاكس كروى أو على شكل قطع مكافئ يجب أن يكون كبيرا بالقدر الكافى ليكون الانحناء مهملا بالنسبة لطول الموجة.*




*ففى الرسم الأيمن نجد عاكسين من النوع الطبقى، العاكس الأيسر صغير جدا بالنسبة لطول الموجة و طول الثنائى **Diople** أيضا ولذا ستجد أن الموجة على الأطراف تصل قبل الوسط مما يجعلها غير متساوية فتضيع إحداهما الأخرى، أما العاكس الأيمن فلأنه أكبر بكثير من طول الموجة فتصل كلها فى نفس اللحظة (نفس الوجه) لتضاف لبعضها – تذكر أننا نتحدث عن قيمة المجال الكهرومغناطيسى هو الذى يجمع أو يضعف أحدهما الآخر*
*لذا وجب أن نذكر أن بعض "الخبراء" وضعوا ما يشبه "غطاء حلة" كعاكس لهوائى تليفزيون لإيهام البعض أن هذا العاكس الثورى يعمل أفضل من الثلاث عاكسات فى الهوائى العادى و لكن لا بد أن لديهم قوانين غير القوانين التى تدرس فى كل أنحاء العالم*
*لا تقل لدى واحد من هذه الهوائيات و يعمل بكفاءة*
*مقارنة الهوائيات ليست بوصلة بتلفاز والفرجة على الصورة فالكل ربما يعمل بكفاءة مع محطات محلية ولكن للمفاضلة بين هوائيين ، أولا يجب تساوى عدد أعضاء (مكونات) الهوائى فالهوائى ذو عاكسات أكثر لا بد أن يكون كسبه أعلى إذا روعيت الأبعاد الصحيحة للتردد المعنى.*
*ثانيا توضع إشارة ما أمامه و يقاس ما يلتقطه الهوائى ثم تدار حوله 360 درجة و ترسم استجابته للإشارة أمامه و خلفه و كل الجهات حتى يعلم مدى قبوله للإشارة المرغوبة و رفضه للإشارة الغير مرغوبة*
*و يكرر ذلك للترددات المختلفة لتحديد عرض نطاقه الترددى*
*الأفضل فى حال الهوائى ذو أبعاد لا تسمح باستخدام عاكس طبقى أن نستخدم قضيب معدنى يوضع خلفه و على مسافة ربع طول الموجة*
*عند وصول الموجة و لنفترض لحظة الوجه = صفر لغرض الشرح، فبعد زمن ربع طول موجة تكون قد وصلت للعاكس و تكون 90 درجة عند الهوائى ، العاكس يعمل كهوائى و حتى الآن لم نقل هوائى إرسال أم استقبال لأنه حقيقة لا فرق بينهما والهوائى يعمل فى الحالتين وهذا ما يحدث ، ففى نفس الوقت يستقبل الموجة ويرسلها حوله فتعود نسبة منها تجاه الهوائى. بعد أن تصل الموجة له تكون قطعت ربع طول موجى آخر بمجموع نصف طول موجى فتجد الموجة عند الهوائى بعد نصف موجة أيضا فيكون الجمع بينهما محسنا للأداء*
*قبل أن نترك الموضوع يجب أن نصحح كلمة ذكرت ، فلا فرق بين هوائى الإرسال والاستقبال إلا إذا كانت طاقة الإرسال عالية حيث يجب أن يتحمل التصميم الجهود والتيارات المصاحبة و سيأتى ذكر ذلك عن شاء الله فى حينه*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نكمل الحديث عن أنواع خطوط القدرة*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 سبتمبر 2015)

*أنواع خطوط نقل القدرة*

*أنواع خطوط نقل القدرة*

*هناك أنواع عديدة لنقل القدرة وهى تعتمد أساسا على التردد ثم الجهد، لذا نجد أنواع عديدة لخطوط التغذية و التى تختلف عند نقل الطاقة مسافات طويلة مما يتطلب رفع الفولت لعدة كيلو و قد تصل إلى ميجا فولت، أما فى مجال الإلكترونيات فدوائر الإرسال تتعامل مع بضع مئات من الكيلو وات كحد أقصى، و كلما زاد التردد قلت القدرة المطلوبة لعدة أسباب أهمها أن الموجات البالغة القصر مثل إرسال التلفاز يسير فى خط مستقيم ولا يتبع انحناء الأرض، مما يجعل أقصى مدى محدود بمسافة 80 كم تقريبا ما عدا الإرسال للأقمار الاصطناعية.*

*إذن كيف ننقل القدرة للهوائيات؟ *
*وما الخطأ فى استخدام السلك العادى؟*
*كما ذكرنا الخط يتكون من مقاطع حث وسعة، لذا فالأفضل أن تكون قيمها أقل حتى لا تفقد كثير من الطاقة فيها، ولا يزداد الزمن اللازم لبناء المجال وشحن السعات. هذا يوحى على الفور بطبيعة هذه النوعية من الكابلات بكونها تعمل كمرشحات تمرير الترددات المنخفضة. كما لا ننسى المقاومة النوعية و ضرورة كونها منتظمة على مدى الكابل. لذا فلتقليل السعة نبعد المسافة بين الموصلين و لتقليل الحث نتجنب التجعد قدر الإمكان.*




*التصور يقودنا للكابل ثنائى السلك المبين بالصورة وهو مستخدم فى الاستقبال، لكن بالنظر لمقطع الكابل و نتصور ما يحدث،*




* سنجد أن السلك مبين باللون الأخضر و المجال الكهربى بينهما باللون الأحمر و المجال المغناطيسى باللون الأزرق وهو يوحى أن الفقد فيه قد يكون مرتفعا بسبب أن نسبة من خطوط المجال تسرى خارجة وهى جزء من الطاقة العابرة مما يشكل مشكلة فى تثبيته و تمريره من مكان المرسل لمكان الهوائى.*
*الحل لهذه المشكلة أن نجعل أحد الموصلين يحيط بالآخر من جميع الجهات حتى يحتوى كل خطوط المجالين الكهربى و المغناطيسى .*
*المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نضع تصورا جديدا للعلاج.*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 سبتمبر 2015)

*الكابل المحورى Coaxial Cable*

*التصور الجديد يفرض الكابل المحورى المبين بالصورة.*
*كما سبق الشرح، أن التردد العالى يسبب ظاهرة تأثير القشرة أو **Skin Effect** حيث يمر التيار بالقشرة فقط بينما يبقى القلب بدون تيار مما يزيد المقاومة الأومية الفعلية للموصل، لذا نجد أن هناك العديد من التركيبات المختلفة للكابلات المحورية حيث بعضها ذات قلب مصمت و البعض الآخر من سلك رفيع مجدول لتقليل تأثير هذه الظاهرة، *



*Coax-Types.jpg*
*كما أن السلك المجدول أكثر مرونة و تحمل من المصمت لذا يستخدم أيضا فى الكابلات التى تتعرض للالتواء العشوائى مثل أجهزة القياس حيث يضطر المستخدم لفك طرف القياس لتوصيله فى نقاط متتالية.*

*المقاومة النوعية القياسية للكابلات هى 50 أوم لعدة أسباب عملية، لذا مهما تغيرت خواص الكابلات المحورية فهى تكون قياسية أى 50 أوم، و مما سبق قد نحتاج لتغيير خواص القلب ليناسب الاستخدام، كما أيضا نحتاج لزيادة العازل بينهما ليتحمل مزيد من القدرة الكهربية، هذا يقترح أن المقاومة النوعية ستختلف، ولكن لو نظرنا لمعادلة المقاومة النوعية للكابل سنجد أنها تساوى مقدار ثابت مقسوما على جذر معامل المادة العازلة **x** للكابل مضروبا فى لوغاريتم نسبة القطر الخارجى (من الداخل) إلى الداخلى (من الخارج) و هكذا يمكن دوما إعادة المقاومة النوعية للقيمة المطلوبة.*




*أيضا هناك حالات لا يكون هذا النوع هو الأنسب مثل توصيل الأجزاء المختلفة داخل كابينة جهاز الإرسال أو الاستقبال وذلك لكونها تفتقر للثبات و تحتاج لتحزيم و ربط مما يخلق مشكلة أخرى وهى الحاجة للترقيم حتى تعلم من أين يبدأ و إلى أين ينتهى، لذلك تصنع كابلات ذات غلاف صلب كما بالصورة يسهل تشكيلها و تتحمل وزنها ولا تحتاج للتحزيم و الترقيم.*




*الشكل يبين توزيع المجال الكهربى و المغناطيسى داخل الكابل فنجد المجال الكهربى من الغلاف إلى القلب بينما خطوط المجال فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة و بعد نصف طول الموجة تنعكس الاتجاهات ليصبح المجال الكهربى من القلب للغلاف و المجال المغناطيسى عكس عقارب الساعة و تظل مركبة الطاقة عمودية على مستوى الصفحة.*
*كيف نقيس الطاقة داخل الكابل؟ هذا موضوعنا القادم إن شاء الله*


----------

